# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Updated WTF Vivarium

## AAron

Just a switch up from all the talk about the 75Gallon. The frogs seem to like it. 
I thought of making a bog along with some land that is dry for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## bill

Looks like your diff could use a trim lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

I know. It's just difficult because the Frogs love that plant. It sits right under their light and is sturdy enough to support them. I'm going to trim it soon. Hopefully they like this setup or I'll have to redo the build. All is well so far! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

They are a tough plant to keep in a Viv. Not that the plant is hard to take care of, but they grow so fast and get so big. You may consider swapping it out for something a bit more manageable, yet sturdy, like an aglaonema species.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

My mom gave me an offspring of the mother plant which is around 4 and a half feet tall haha. This has been with the tree frogs since last August with only 2 trims so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

I will take a look at some other plants. As for the diff I think it's been growing slow enough to maintain in there up to this point. I'll keep it in mind about what you said though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

More amazing pics from the WTF updated Vivarium. I think I interrupted their erring haha



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

I moved my WTF's by the 75 Gallon. Now everyone is out in the hallway. It took me 4 hours but I made it look as nice as I wanted to. 

Max & Elly are very happy with their new tanks new look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

irThumper

----------


## bill

Looks great  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## k5MOW

Really looks great. You did a great job. 

Roger

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

Thank you, I woke up to find lots of little pieces of dirt. They must have been exploring all night haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

The Vivarium is going to get another facelift. I'm going to do small containers for islands for the plants and dirt so there will be all water. I'm gonna get some branches from the local pet store also for the WTF's. Thinking of having a Beta Fish or a group (3-5) of Rosy Reds and trying to breed them to feed some to my Leopard Frog. If anybody has tried this or has some experience with this or has an opinion please let me know. I'm not going to get any fish unless I know it will be safe for them also.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Pics coming soon. The update went better then planned. It looks like a tropical paradise haha. I'm almost done with adding accessories. Need one more Branch. Water looks clear due to the Exo Terra Waterfall and Fogger. I have gotten opinions and a 
Beta Fish Is coming soon too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Brock the Betta Fish has joined Max & Elly for an Arboreal and Aquatic Setup. Happy with progress. Out can't see the Waterfall in the pic but it's ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

Sorry for no videos or real updates, I have been focused on the 75 Gallon and keeping everything under control. The enclosure looks nice but I am hard to please so until I get it to look the way I can imagine, I'm holding off on pics and videos. Updates are going to happen still, all are doing great. The Tree Frogs are happy and are getting used to the water. The Betta Fish is the happiest little thing I've ever seen. Brock is so friendly. He begs for food and between me and when I'm at work my mom give him food. I caught on however, so now I just put a "treat" amount in. Like a piece or 2. He runs from the frogs when they are in the water, he just goes to the back of the tank which surprisingly I can't find him when he goes to his spot. It's good because the Fish are out in the day and the frogs are out at night. I also saved a Rosy Red Minnow. I got her warmed up to the tank temp so she is good. Very shy, the Betta fish doesn't care, the minnow will sometimes follow the Betta. Never thought I'd have fish but, they are worth it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elly

Nice setup. I admire people who actually know how to do both water and dirt!

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

The frogs seem happier that the dirt doesn't stick to them all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

The gang is going to the 30 Gallon tonight. The WTF's and Betta are going to their winter home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

With so many people asking what is cool to mix with WTFs, Which is one of the most aggressive and imo territorial tree frogs to own I have 2 answers that are not what people would be initially asking for. First would be Earthworms and Woodlice. Good for the plants and I hear the frogs will not eat them. So a win win so to speak because the Woodlice clean the poop up and decaying matter. The 2nd is depending on your frogs. I have kept mine in rainforest type conditions mostly, care for these frogs has varied opinions. Back to mine; since they are used to higher humidity and didn't like being covered in dirt, I switched to 60-40 water and they have a small piece of terrestrial and a more arboreal/aquatic setup. I do not recommend many things in the water. The 2nd choice is a Betta. Doesn't require a pump, very easy going, does not need a community, and very friendly. Mine has a lot more room and a pump from a waterfall so it's got above and beyond the care. The frogs can eat the Betta however, I am running a risk with the fish. The best thing is with this fish: while the frogs sleep the fish is out, and at night the fish sleeps the frogs are out. So it decreases the chances of the fish being a snack. You also have a 24/7 tank with something always entertaining happening. The fish is not for anyone though. Make sure it gets the same attention as the frogs because it needs care also. It's not something you throw in because you can or because it looks nice; it is something that if treated properly will reward you with an added beauty and a different outlook on fish and "mixed species terrariums", fyi, the frogs poop out of the water so the Betta doesn't get poisoned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

First video of the WTF/Betta Vivarium

http://youtu.be/lRE5TmWcSp0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

This will be getting revamped also. When I create the stream idea for my other tank, that bin in my tank now will have all the plants in it for this. It's big enough for more plants. So this in around 3 months can look way better. I am hoping to make it deeper with water, more plants, some type of mister. It is just the beginning for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Some cool pictures of the tank this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

Looking to get some tropical plants that can live in water besides pothos and lucky bamboo. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

So near the end of 2016 I will be moving the Tropical setup to a 55 gallon. I will not be buying any extra animals except some tetras maybe. I feel my tree frogs need more space. So this will be the next project after the 75 Gallon is to my liking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

This might end up being a big setup or Paludarium depending on what fish are used. Brock is very sick right now. The tree frogs however are doing fantastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Michiel

I heard White's are poor swimmers and could actually drown quite easily. Isn't this true or doesn't it cause a problem as long as the frogs can climb on land quite easily?

----------


## AAron

They actually love to soak in the water, it has not posed a problem with the frogs. There are many places to climb out of the water in the Viv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

My white's used to swim laps in their pool nightly. Lol. The poor swimmer thing is one of those internet rumors that nobody can actually prove. It's always 'I read about someone who said....'  With the exception of someone who I could verify their dart froglets drowned because the water feature was heavily loaded with duckweed and couldn't get out of the water due to that, I could not find one verified instance of a frog drowning in a water feature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## elly

I've noticed White's have trouble climbing wet glass sometimes or wet ceramic. As long as they have something they can get a grip on to climb out of the water adult frogs will probably be okay.

----------

irThumper, Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

I noticed that the female is an Indonesia Whites and the male is an Australian Whites. I never paid attention until last night. Brock is recovering and is going back in the Vivarium tonight. He is one resilient Betta Fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

How can you tell if they are Indonesian/Australian? I thought you couldn't

----------


## AAron

The color pigmentation of the frogs I know are the only way. Australian ones have blue and are a bluish green and the Indonesian frogs are kind of like a lime green. I was reading some articles and stumbled on it a few nights ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

A good many of the CB White's are a cross between Aussie and Indo too, unless the breeder specifically says the line is pure. Most Indos are likely going to be WC (unless they are juvies, but all Aussie will be CB. Indos are a bit lankier and pointier in the face from what I can tell, while Aussies are rounder and more dumpy in appearance. The Indo does have a bright clear green while Aussies have that distinct sea foam green tint that can be bluish at times. I believe I read that the Indos were the ones that can get up to 5" in size (females) while Aussies were a bit smaller.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

The one I believe to be Indonesian is a female and matched the discription you posted. She is captive, I got her at about an inch so she was young when I got her. I can say that neither have been through puberty yet either. Sad news on Brock: after the battle that he overcame he was put back in the tank but he accidentally jammed himself in a place I couldn't find him until it was too late. When I upgrade the Whites to the 75 Gallon, I will put a Betta in the water part. I loved it. I'm going to use a 5 gallon and burry it so the fish won't get stuck and the frogs most likely won't be interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

After plenty of thought, I am going to move the Whites to a 55 gallon soon. I will be bringing back a Betta Fish. 70-30 Water to Land, I will have plenty of plants for the frogs to climb and a pump along with their own misting system and fogger. This is set to be very impressive and will be very different than past looks and will be very different than the 75 Gallon PA Woods Vivarium. Sorry for all the confusion about tanks, I have made a decision now! Updates soon  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AAron

This will be the last post on this thread by me because I am going to create a new thread. I am going to attempt a Paludarium with my White's. I will be discussing the build along with the animals, plants, lights, and so on. Please follow the next thread as it will be much more interesting and will be more consistent. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Can't wait to see the new enclosure!  :Smile:

----------


## AAron

Checkout the new storyline for the White's Tree Frogs

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/top...ink_source=app

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk

----------

